# What kind of water cooler should I buy?



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I am currently exploring water cooling options for my PC, and well I really have no idea where to start. I have a XFX GeForce 9800 GX2 that runs at a whopping 95C under a full load, I've looked into a water block from koolance: http://pcpowerzone.com/vid398gx2.html. Unfortunately I cannot seem to find this for sale anywhere. From the reviews I've seen and read from youtube and other hardware forums it can lower the temps to about 45C. But here is my problem, what kind of water cooler do I buy? I looked into a cooler from themaltake: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835106108. Besides just cooling the GPU I would want to water cool my Q9650 CPU and the north and south bridge on the motherboard, my motherboard is an asus striker II extreme and whats nice about it is that it has a built in water block. Am I headed in the right direction here? Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Skierdude09


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Water cooling for GPUs is only necessary if you have overclocked the card.
If you download RiviaTuner and increase the fan speed to 70% when gaming it will stay around 60c when playing.
http://downloads.guru3d.com/RivaTuner-v2.09-download-163.html

From experience liquid cooling systems that stay inside the case are worse than Air-cooled systems and wont give you the temp drop you'll be looking for. 
This one is much more suited to cool a CPU + Northbridge. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835118032 although its a lot more pricey you wont regret it.


----------



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have used Riva Tuner before, its a great program yes, but I increase the fan speed to 100% and it can barely keep the GPU at 66C idle. I've always been a big fan of ZALMAN, my CNPS9700 keeps the CPU around 35idle and 45-50 under a load. Ill look into this ZALMAN water cooler its very pricey I will have to save for a very long time to get this.:sigh:

I don't want to overclock my GX2, the thing I'm worried about is the life of the card high temps can't be that great for it. I don't know what to do, Thanks for the help though.

Skierdude09


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What case are you using. A small case for that type of card can cause a bit of a heat buildup.


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

this would be a nice block and is available 
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=240&products_id=23627

i think water cooling could work out great for you but it's not a cheap thrill or at least i would not recommend making it one because then it can back fire.
swiftech has nice starter kits that can easily be expanded, build out and build upon. ..and to a fair price. 
or you could put a small WC system together yourself which is what i would recommend but it requires some research, some tinkering and most of all the realization that if it all fails, it really could all fail.
not to scare you away, if it all does work out, it's a joy


----------



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

I have a XClio wind tunnel advanced 
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811103019

I could post some pictures of my computer if you would want to see the insides.


----------



## skierdude09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Reply to BoT:

That looks like a nice water block, I was hoping to get the one from koolance but I guess they don't sell it anymore.:sigh:

What are the chances of a water cooling system failing? Is it user error or does this stuff just wear out?


----------



## BoT (Dec 16, 2008)

as with all parts there is some wear and tear over time. most systems once setup and maintained will last for quiet a while 3-5 years and up. mostly fluid, o-rings and rubber seals have to be replaced then. 
most water cooling accidents have some to do with user error in some shape or form. 
many people get tired and careless and thats when accidents happen.
a water cooling setup does need a bit more attention then a standard air cooling system.
you have to check water levels, and leaks etc but it becomes a givn


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice case. 
Well if you are getting a LC system then please make sure its completely separate from the case. Dont go for ones that attach the radiator to a fan hole on the case you will just be cooling the CPU down from the air thats inside the case. 

Ive custom built my LC system, ive screwed it to the right-side of the case (looking from the front), in doing so my 2x GTX280s idle temps have gone from 60c to 40c and my ambient case is around 30c because my CPU and Northbridge heat is transferred right out of the case.

I bought most of the parts from thermaltake (CPU block, CPU bracket, 120mmX120mm Rad, Pump, tank), the cost of all this i think was about $200 then i bought a 240mm X 120mm from Ebay for $60. Plus $80 for 4lts of Thermaltake coolant


----------

